

The Worst Parts of Meatspace - jwadhams
http://coolexpletive.blogspot.com/2010/10/worst-parts-of-meatspace.html

======
rwadhams
I liked it, it points out the problems with some technology and how some
developers clearly do not get it. What is needed are ways to make essential
things easier, not a costly method of more easily doing something that
increasingly is becoming unnecessary

